# plans for a radius jig?



## rlow (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been build custom bass guitars for a while and it seems I am constantly looking for new or better ways to make the radius on the finger/fret board. Currently I use a swing type of jig placed over my belt sanding table with pretty good results but I have recently seen a few videos of jigs some people have made for doing it with a router. Anyone having a more detailed description or better yet plans for making one I'd be much appreciative.

Thanks R. Low Vaughn


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

RlowVaughn said:


> I've been build custom bass guitars for a while and it seems I am constantly looking for new or better ways to make the radius on the finger/fret board. Currently I use a swing type of jig placed over my belt sanding table with pretty good results but I have recently seen a few videos of jigs some people have made for doing it with a router. Anyone having a more detailed description or better yet plans for making one I'd be much appreciative.
> 
> Thanks R. Low Vaughn


you're looking for a saddle.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/16195d1225327825-jig-curving-mdf-img_0245.jpg

Tailor the radius to meet any requirements.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Video | Woodhaven


===============


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Rob

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## rlow (Mar 8, 2011)

yes that looks like it may be what Im after, thanks much


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

an easy one


----------



## rlow (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes thats is what I was looking for. Thank you


----------

